# Sous vide meat forr the bbq



## karl ahgren (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Im Karl and living in Sweden. At the moment im working with a website called sousvidemaskin.se  and trying to build up a "recipe bank" for sous vide cooked meats.

I was wondering if any of you are familiar with this type of cooking method and have used it to bbq or smoked the meat after or before? I can't find any good recipes in Swedish so therefor im asking you guys.

Looking forward for your answers.

Best regarsd

Karl


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 25, 2017)

Karl,

Not only there are a lot of folks here familiar with sous vide, but there is even a section of this forum dedicated to this technique.

And yes they do mix SV with bbq-ing.

Check it out here
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3182/sous-vide-cooking


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2017)

I will move this to the SV section.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

Although it's not in Swedish!

Al


----------



## wade (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Karl

@Smokin Monkey  (Steve) runs a commercial hog roast here in the UK and I know that he sous vide cooks most of his pork in advance. He should be able to share some of his recipes/experiences with you.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 27, 2017)

HI Karl, I Sous Vide, Whole Pork Loin, Brisket, Turkey Breast, Gammon Joints, even Belly Pork all for catering events.


----------

